# frist compact track loader



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

who made the worlds frist compact track loaders i think it was a comany called icc or takecuhi made one years before they became popular the frist tracked skid i ever saw the 
bobcat 864. is the 864 a tracked 863


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup Takeuchi wrote the book. They had pilot controls way before everyone else.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

That one unit looks like it has metal tracks?!?!


----------

